# Killhope Grimpeur



## addictfreak (23 Jan 2013)

Anyone in the Durham/Tyne and Wear area who fancies a great day out in the Pennines, I can recommend this ride. Only 65 miles but a good amount of climbing on very quiet roads. It's a good test of fitness early in the year and the weather can make or break the day.
Just a small ride in terms of numbers, but very well organised by Houghton CC. Food and hot drinks in Lanchester at the end. Also a couple of cafe stops on the way round if required.

I have ridden it the last two year, but sadly due to recent events I will not be fit enough in time this year.



http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-265/


----------



## Noodley (23 Jan 2013)

I rode it a few years ago, great route with a nice tought climb near the end. I was almost out of time I think, due to a few visitations...


----------



## vernon (23 Jan 2013)

I was tempted as I know the area well - well enough to know that I'd be pushed to meet the time limit. When my BMI is down to 35 I'll give it a go.


----------



## Bones14 (27 Jan 2013)

What are the time limitations on this ride?


----------



## vernon (27 Jan 2013)

Bones14 said:


> What are the time limitations on this ride?


 
7 hours 55 minutes


----------



## addictfreak (28 Jan 2013)

I have done this ride 3 times and never knew there was a time limit!

Sadly given my health issues this year, I doubt I would get round at all!


----------



## vernon (28 Jan 2013)

All audax rides have time limits. The longest time allowed is the ride's distance (103km) divided by the slowest average speed (13km/hr) in the case of the Killhope Grimpeur.

There's a range of minimum average speeds depending on the distance of the ride and/or the type of cyclist catered for. The slowest that I know of is a hilly 8km/hr and the fastest slowest if you get my meaning is 15km/hr.


----------



## addictfreak (28 Jan 2013)

Well you learn something everyday, thanks for the explanation. This is the only audax ride I have ever done!


----------

